# Where to go tomorrow night on the South/East?



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I am sitting at my desk staring at the Motorhome wondering where to go for the weekend. I am for going back to Dymchurch to the ACSI site and actually using the pool this time (didnt get chance last week as had to leave early on Sunday to rendevous with the in laws for Sunday Lunch)
Mrs Colpot is undecided as she seems to have a rule (with few exeptions) that we dont visit the same place twice!
Any suggestions?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

FRANCE


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: France*



teemyob said:


> FRANCE


Ha Ha Ha! If only!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dungeness ??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK the car park on the cliffs overlooking Dover Docks and watch everyone else going to France.

Or Leeds Castle.

Ray.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Northbrook Farm Worthing -Loads of space and good bus service to Worthing town centre and the pier. (No toliet block but shouldn't be a problem for proper motorhomers)

Harry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Join the weekend night rally at Marine Parade!

Alternatively - Canterbury?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> Northbrook Farm Worthing -Loads of space and good bus service to Worthing town centre and the pier. (No toliet block but shouldn't be a problem for proper motorhomers)
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry
Only use on board facilities any way - is this a cl or cs site or private place?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Join the weekend night rally at Marine Parade!
> 
> Alternatively - Canterbury?


Ha Ha - Marine Parade would be too tempting to join the queue for the ferry!

Canterbury - was there a few weeks ago - lovely cs site but still smarting from £35 parking fine for parking PHGV in a PLG car park in the city.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

colpot said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> > Northbrook Farm Worthing -Loads of space and good bus service to Worthing town centre and the pier. (No toliet block but shouldn't be a problem for proper motorhomers)
> ...


Its a CC site .

Harry


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> colpot said:
> 
> 
> > Coulstock said:
> ...


However -we do have our bus passes !! - good pub/pub food 5 minutes walk away.

Harry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

colpot said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Join the weekend night rally at Marine Parade!
> ...


Why wasnt you in the new Dover park and ride 2.50 and bus ride to Canterbury thrown in

You could take my cancelled place at Normans Bay CCC site its the Southern rally


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Harry were with CCC but thinking of changing next year.

We have just booked a CS site at Worthing which looks to be within staggering distance of the Pub.............


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

colpot said:


> Thanks Harry were with CCC but thinking of changing next year.
> 
> We have just booked a CS site at Worthing which looks to be within staggering distance of the Pub.............


We'd like to know which CS that is - we're into getting away for short breaks these days - can't this weekend - flu jabs + footie

Hope the weather stays like today- glorious

Harry


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

[
Why wasnt you in the new Dover park and ride 2.50 and bus ride to Canterbury thrown in

You could take my cancelled place at Normans Bay CCC site its the Southern rally[/quote]

We didnt know about it = does it run into the evening - we were having an evening meal

Just booked Arundel, although Normans Bay Rally sounds ok - not sure Mrs C's nerves would stand the approach road - she was very afraid in the Rapido so the Hymer would have her in real trouble.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> colpot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Harry were with CCC but thinking of changing next year.
> ...


Its Houghton Farm nr Arundel - will let you know what its like...


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

There is so much to see in West Sussex. Suggest yiu try the CC site at Littlehampton next time. Been twice this year and bus stops outside. Site Refurbished last year to high standard.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I know of one member who is at Normans Bay site at the moment, with the wind whistling past his fridge into the can. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

duds said:


> There is so much to see in West Sussex. Suggest yiu try the CC site at Littlehampton next time. Been twice this year and bus stops outside. Site Refurbished last year to high standard.


Agreed - we've been to CC Littlehampton this year - immaculate site and handy bus service

Harry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

colpot said:


> [
> Why wasnt you in the new Dover park and ride 2.50 and bus ride to Canterbury thrown in
> 
> You could take my cancelled place at Normans Bay CCC site its the Southern rally


We didnt know about it = does it run into the evening - we were having an evening meal

Just booked Arundel, although Normans Bay Rally sounds ok - not sure Mrs C's nerves would stand the approach road - she was very afraid in the Rapido so the Hymer would have her in real trouble.[/quote]

Park and Ride last bus is 7.30 back to tha P&Ride but there is a lovely Pub for a meal right there anyway they do stop the M/Homes going in about 8.30 ish and the park is closed on a Sunday but you can get out no worries.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Had a good evening at Houghton Farm. Excellent (for us) site - just like being on a France Passion Site - in a field next to the crops. £6 for pitch with fresh and waste (no electric). Short walk to the George and Dragon Pub where we had good food (2 courses plus a couple of drinks each - £41). You do need a torch and I would advise once on the main road cross to the south side as the verge is wider.
Sunday went to Worthing to shop for Mrs C's birthday and then had lunch at Sea Lane Goring - quite a few other Motorhomes there - including one selling Coffee.


----------



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

For a 'free' weekend, wildcamp at Hastings seafront - towards the western end is a massive parking area, there are often MH's there. You can park nose on to the sea, and behind you is a bowling green with some public loos (very clean!) and beyond that 2 pubs and a chinese all about 100 yards away!
Spent a very happy (and drunk!) night there a month or so ago!
Will be visiting again soon, specifically for a Saturday night when a live band is playing at The Marina Foutain pub - landlady Stevie is great fun, as were the locals the night we were in! Reckon I'll put the RV in a coach bay - theyre not exactly bustling with tourists at this time of year - and apparently the local 'officials' turn a blind eye despite the 'no sleeping in vehicles' signs! :lol:


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you into wild camping beside the sea

Try just down from Mablethorpe, east coast, beach is ok too and rightbeside the sea


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

n4ked said:


> Are you into wild camping beside the sea
> 
> Try just down from Mablethorpe, east coast, beach is ok too and rightbeside the sea


The area is known as Sandlands or Sandylands, The road is called Sea Lane Roman Bank. As far as i know the toilets are only open in the summer.

Our six wheeler is there most weekends right bedside the beach

Longitude 53.2802N
Latitude 0.31223E


----------

